# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Votre téléphone tourne sous ....

## Doc TB

Nous cherchons à savoir quel type de téléphones utilisent majoritairement les lecteurs de Canard PC. 

PS : Ce sondage est compensé CO².

----------


## Scorbut

Android.

----------


## Marty

> PS : Ce sondage est compensé CO².


Et niveau panda, rien n'est fait ?

A voté.

----------


## Doc TB

PS : Ceux qui répondent "autre", précisez SVP

----------


## KaMy

Voté, Android.

----------


## Tylers

Bada, c'est moi le vote autre :honte:

----------


## Crealkiller

Android, et de toute façon j'engage toute les personnes qui ne sont pas sur android à changer immédiatemment de téléphone xD

Ceci est un message tout à fait partial. :B): 

---------- Post added at 17h05 ---------- Previous post was at 17h03 ----------




> Bada, c'est moi le vote autre :honte:


Non, c'est un très bon système pour les pauvres  ::P:   ::P: rovoquegratuite:

----------


## Tordu

> Bada, c'est moi le vote autre :honte:


 Je compatis, pas mieux pour moi  :^_^:

----------


## blueray

Voilà un bien beau forum, zéro personnes sous BB.

----------


## Frypolar

Les votes ne sont plus considérés comme des messages non-lus ! Plus de topic qui remontent pour rien  ::lol:: .

----------


## Highlander

Symbian sur Nokia 3510i, ça compte ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Androïd powa  :Cigare:

----------


## Crealkiller

Ya pas de ¨ à Android :mecchiant:   ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais mais c'est plus beau comme ça  :Emo: 

:mecquisejustifie:

----------


## Dark Fread

Voté autres, j'ai pas un téléphone de geek (mais ça viendra  ::ninja:: ). C'est un Samsung Player One dont j'ignore le firmware. (par contre j'utilise Opera Mini)

----------


## ouglouck

Android, what else ?  ::):

----------


## Sim's

Mon téléphone marche sous je ne sais pas quoi, en tout cas c'est un Sony Ericsson W395.  ::):

----------


## Frayer

Moi mon téléphone il tourne pas, il est trop gros  :Emo: 

Ah sinon, c'est Android  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

Bizarre, j'aurais cru qu'il y aurait plus d'iPhone que ça

----------


## ouglouck

> Bizarre, j'aurais cru qu'il y aurait plus d'iPhone que ça


Ca va venir, c'est parce qu'ils dorment encore... 

[TROLL] ou alors qu'ils virent le fichier de localisation de leur téléphone. Ah ben non c'est vrai, y'a que sur Android que ce type de fichier existe... [/TROLL]

En attendant un peu, ça va sans doute venir, mais si Android est plus représenté, ça ne sera pas pour me déplaire.  :;):

----------


## Crealkiller

Il faut voir 2 choses:

IOS:  1 seul appareil, relativement chère en plus
Android: une multitude d'appareils, de toute gammes (moyenne et haute) donc plus accessibles, 

Du coup c'est pas étonnant de trouver plus d'utilisateurs d'android.
Maintenant il faut voir aussi que niveau vente, depuis nov-décembre 2010 et samsung avec son Galaxy S et la pub notemment, à fait découvrir au gens qu'il y avait d'autre appareil que l'Iphone, d'aussi bien. 

Depuis 6-7 mois, personnellement, je vend plus de Smartphone autre que l'Iphone, beaucoup de gens veulent autre chose que l'iphone, pour se démarquer.

Trop d'Iphone à finalement tuer l'Iphone  :;):  .

Sinon pour les téléphones plus "basiques" ou plus ancien, comme l'exemple du player One, c'est tout simplement un OS constructeur, en générale très limité, appel/radio/sms/photo, un système propriétaire prévu uniquement pour faire fonctionner le téléphone, sans rien de plus.

----------


## Dekans

> Nous cherchons à savoir quel type de téléphones utilisent majoritairement les lecteurs de Canard PC. 
> 
> PS : Ce sondage est compensé CO².


Ça veut dire qu'on aura accès à l'API qui va bien pour faire l'appli CPC ?  :Emo:

----------


## gregounech

Android.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Android aussi. Par contre, pour plus de résultats au sondage, peut-être vous pourriez le mettre en news ?

----------


## Jibece

> Voté autres, j'ai pas un téléphone de geek (mais ça viendra ). C'est un Samsung Player One dont j'ignore le firmware. (par contre j'utilise Opera Mini)


A peine mieux de mon côté, puisque j'ai le Player Star.
Et comme j'ignore son firmware, va pour "Autre" :honte:

----------


## Ragondin

Iphoune powaaaaaa.

----------


## Crealkiller

> A peine mieux de mon côté, puisque j'ai le Player Star.
> Et comme j'ignore son firmware, va pour "Autre" :honte:


Et paf! Fulgurau-toquote!




> Sinon pour les téléphones plus "basiques" ou plus ancien, comme l'exemple du player One, c'est tout simplement un OS constructeur, en générale très limité, appel/radio/sms/photo, un système propriétaire prévu uniquement pour faire fonctionner le téléphone, sans rien de plus


Et ya pas de honte à pas savoir cordel!




> Android aussi. Par contre, pour plus de résultats au sondage, peut-être vous pourriez le mettre en news ?


C'est ce que je me suis dit aussi, faudrait faire une news donnant le topic en lien, car là c'est pas très visible.
Avec la nouvelle version du site n'importe qui peux le faire en plus maintenant non? Qui en a le courage?

----------


## Phenixy

> Bizarre, j'aurais cru qu'il y aurait plus d'iPhone que ça


Le canard a bon goût.  ::ninja::

----------


## kikoro

Futur android  :Bave: .

----------


## Next

> Il faut voir 2 choses:
> 
> IOS:  1 seul appareil, relativement chère en plus
> Android: une multitude d'appareils, de toute gammes (moyenne et haute) donc plus accessibles, 
> 
> Du coup c'est pas étonnant de trouver plus d'utilisateurs d'android.
> Maintenant il faut voir aussi que niveau vente, depuis nov-décembre 2010 et samsung avec son Galaxy S et la pub notemment, à fait découvrir au gens qu'il y avait d'autre appareil que l'Iphone, d'aussi bien. 
> 
> Depuis 6-7 mois, personnellement, je vend plus de Smartphone autre que l'Iphone, beaucoup de gens veulent autre chose que l'iphone, pour se démarquer.
> ...


Spas faux, sauf qu'au niveau de la ludothèque pour le moment c'est l'Appstore qui mene la barque. Et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Spas faux, sauf qu'au niveau de la ludothèque pour le moment c'est l'Appstore qui mene la barque. Et c'est bien dommage.


Jouer sur un écran de 10 cm je comprendrais jamais l'intérêt.

----------


## Kecheu

Android, parceque je le vaux bien ! :B):

----------


## quikkk

Android (Motorola, mais ça compte quand même non?)

----------


## Raphyo

Android.
 :Cigare:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Autre : Maemo 5 puis sûrement MeeGo quand il sera dispo officiellement pour N900. :nerd:

A noter que pour surfer, j'utilise principalement MicroB (basé sur le moteur Gecko de Mozilla). Mais je passerais à Firefox Mobile (= la version 4 des desktops adaptée aux appareils mobiles) dès qu'elle sera plus véloce.

----------


## Raphyo

J'aurai bien pris un Maemo ou un Meego, c'est sympa comme os.
Par contre, niveau appli c'est le vide no ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Prince c'est sans doute le dernier client des smartphones Nokia.

----------


## Next

> Jouer sur un écran de 10 cm je comprendrais jamais l'intérêt.


2h de trajet en transport en commun A/R pour aller bosser. T'es un bouseux retrograde, tu sais pas ce que s'est qu'aller à la ville pour gagner sa croute, c'est pour ca que tu comprendras jamais.  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 21h23 ---------- Previous post was at 21h17 ----------




> J'aurai bien pris un Maemo ou un Meego, c'est sympa comme os.
> Par contre, niveau appli c'est le vide no ?


Niveau appli pour le moment Android en est encore à courir derriere l'AppStore, la faute surement aux dévs. qui considere l'Iphone comme + vendeur... J'ai fais un comparatif au moment de changer de mobile et les 3/4 de mes applis IOS je ne les retrouvais pas sur Android, du coup j'ai gardé Apple, non pas que ca me genais de repayer 2x mes applis pour aller sur android mais dans l'ensemble impossible de trouver l'équivalent.

----------


## Frypolar

Ou alors c'est parce que l'Appstore est bien plus vieux  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## gros_bidule

Doc TB, vous ne mémorisez pas le type d'OS dans les caractéristiques des visiteurs du site ?
Les stats Google (Google Analytics) le faisant avec brio (nom & version de l'OS), ça doit être faisable à la main.
Ca donnerait une vision globale. Là, seuls les intéressés votent, ce qui fausse un peu les résultats.

----------


## Crealkiller

Si seul les intéressé votent, ça prouvent que les BB Users ne s'intéressent pas à CPC au moins ^^

----------


## Jolaventur

> 2h de trajet en transport en commun A/R pour aller bosser. T'es un bouseux retrograde, tu sais pas ce que s'est qu'aller à la ville pour gagner sa croute, c'est pour ca que tu comprendras jamais.


Maintenant que je met 20 min A/R pour gratter ma croute c'est vrai.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Si seul les intéressé votent, ça prouvent que les BB Users ne s'intéressent pas à CPC au moins ^^


Il y a aussi plein de raisons pour ne pas voter, comme ne pas vouloir que son pseudo soit affiché dans les stats (les votes ne sont pas secrets, du moins ici), ou tout simplement faire partie de la masse qui ne s'intéresse pas à certains topics.
De toute façon çay nul les sondages  ::ninja::

----------


## Spartan

Symbian pour moi. Un jour j'aurais un téléphone moderne...  :tired: 



> Jouer sur un écran de 10 cm je comprendrais jamais l'intérêt.


Sur gameboy micro c'est très bien. 
Et en plus y'a de vrais boutons à appuyer et pas des commandes 100% tactiles toutes pourraves...

----------


## Sharp'

A voté Iphone.
Mais je compte passer sur Android dans un futur plus ou moins proche/loin.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Android évidemment !

----------


## MotteMotte

Les stats Google Analytics c'est pas fiable ?

Largement plus qu'un sondage amha. Mais si c'est pas le cas j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi. :curieux:

edit : Ah ben grilled.  :tired:

----------


## Voodoonice

Le robot bien sûr  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> A voté Iphone.
> Mais je compte passer sur Android dans un futur plus ou moins proche/loin.


Il fallait donc voter Andro.
T'façon les votes Itrucs ne sont pas pris en compte.

---------- Post added at 08h27 ---------- Previous post was at 08h27 ----------




> Sur gameboy micro c'est très bien. 
> Et en plus y'a de vrais boutons à appuyer et pas des commandes 100% tactiles toutes pourraves...


 Justement c'est un gameboy avec de vrais boutons et de vrais jeux.

----------


## LeFauve42

Et un android de plus...




> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_-mQAfzZaoH...Question+2.jpg
> 
> Les stats Google Analytics c'est pas fiable ?
> 
> Largement plus qu'un sondage amha. Mais si c'est pas le cas j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi. :curieux:
> 
> edit : Ah ben grilled.


C'est pas que c'est pas fiable, mais à part les canard parisiens qui se tapent 12h de transport maison-taf-maison par jour, je ne pense pas que beaucoup de personnes disposant d'un 20+" à la maison n'utilisent la version mobile actuelle du site sur leur téléphone (pour être honnête, c'est loin d'être la pire version mobile de forums que j'ai vu, mais pour l'instant, perso je préfère la version "desktop").

En clair, le sondage ça répond à la question "quel téléphone ont les lecteurs du forum ?" alors que les google analytics ça répond à "quel téléphone utilisent les lecteurs pour aller sur le forum ?".

----------


## dodger

Un android qui rêve de moutons électrique.

----------


## Pierrinator

C'est pas forcèment fiable, on peut fausser l'user agent.

----------


## Olorin

J'ai un Nokia 3310, est-ce que ca vaut la peine que je vote ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est pas forcèment fiable, on peut fausser l'user agent.


Je doute qu'un nombre de canards suffisant pour fausser les statistiques fasse ça.

----------


## xheyther

Nan mais on s'en fout de tout ça. Doc active les API de vBulletin. Dekans et moi on est dans les starting-blocks pour une appli CPCdroid quoi.
 :Emo: 

T'as rien à t'occuper. Si vous voulez même on la vend et on paye des putes de luxe et des bic mac à la rédac avec les sous.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Euh... Autre... Un vieux Nokia 6086, c'est du chinois votre vote pour moi...

----------


## MeKa

Je suis sous Windows Phone 7  :Cigare:

----------


## Cultiste

> Le canard a bon goût.


C'est surtout que le canard est un geek tech qui aime mettre ses mains dans son smartphone  :^_^: 

Sinon j'ai voter  :B):

----------


## DJS

Android  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

> Voté, Android.


 Depuis quand l'iPhone 3G, ça tourne sous Android, gros mytho ?  ::O:

----------


## oks2024

> Je suis sous Windows Phone 7



Pareil.

Se sentir minoritaire avec une plateforme Windows c'est assez nouveau comme sensation  :^_^: .

----------


## Akajouman

Ceux qui ne tournent pas avec Android sont des gros n00bs. 

Surtout Doc TB.  :Cigare:

----------


## Arseur

C'est pas ça qui va inverser la tendance, mais faut pas oublier qu'iOS c'est aussi l'ipad et l'ipod touch, et que certains en ont peut-être aussi, malgré un téléphone sous Android.

----------


## Crealkiller

C'est pas faux, mais bon, suis pas sur qu'il y ai vraiment beaucoup, beaucoup de gens à avoir une tablette (ipad ou autre). Enfin, pour le moment.

----------


## KaMy

> Depuis quand l'iPhone 3G, ça tourne sous Android, gros mytho ?


Bé je vais pas voter iOS alors que je change pour Android dans deux semaines narvalo.

----------


## Doc TB

Saluons l'unique pouilleux sur Blackberry  ::):

----------


## kikoro

> Bé je vais pas voter iOS alors que je change pour Android dans deux semaines narvalo.


Logique il va pas voté pour le coté obscure :tired: .
 ::ninja::

----------


## albany

J'ai coché autre, je hais les smartphones, ça ne survit pas plus de trois mois chez moi. Vive le samsung B2100 !

----------


## dauph

Bada

----------


## Jolaventur

> Saluons l'unique pouilleux sur Blackberry


C'est qui?
On va le montrer du doigt et se moquer.

----------


## Akajouman

C'est Saosul !!

---------- Post added at 22h44 ---------- Previous post was at 22h43 ----------

Sinon on parle d'ipad et itouch, mais il y a pas mal de gens sur le forum qui possèdent une tablette sous Android...  :tired:

----------


## XWolverine

Iphone, donc iOS.
L'OS est peut-être puant, fermé et limité, mais c'est vraiment une bonne machine derrière et une putain de résolution en 960x640 (un film from blu-ray, c'est  :Bave: ).

----------


## keulz

> Iphone, donc iOS.
> L'OS est peut-être puant, fermé et limité, mais c'est vraiment une bonne machine derrière et une putain de résolution en 960x640 (un film from blu-ray, c'est ).


Politique de merde et dictatoriale mais bon hardware, c'est quand même du gâchis. Surtout que le Jailbreak n'est pas autorisé en France.

----------


## Frypolar

> Iphone, donc iOS.
> L'OS est peut-être puant, fermé et limité, mais c'est vraiment une bonne machine derrière et une putain de résolution en 960x640 (un film from blu-ray, c'est ).


T'es au courant que du 960*640 c'est du SD ? Que la source soit du HD ou un DVD rippé salement tu auras exactement la même image. Je sais même pas si tu verrais la différence depuis une cassette VHS  :haha: .

----------


## Dekans

Nan la résolution SD est un peu inférieure, du coup il y a surement une petite amélioration.
Après est-ce que ça vaut le réencodage d'un flim....

----------


## Frypolar

> Nan la résolution SD est un peu inférieure, du coup il y a surement une petite amélioration.
> Après est-ce que ça vaut le réencodage d'un flim....


C'est à peine plus que du SVGA, on reste bien loin de la HD.

----------


## keulz

> T'es au courant que du 960*640 c'est du SD ? Que la source soit du HD ou un DVD rippé salement tu auras exactement la même image. Je sais même pas si tu verrais la différence depuis une cassette VHS .


Moi, ce que je sais, c'est que ça pue le mec jaloux...
 ::P:

----------


## Nieur

Android for ze win.

----------


## unpierrot

> Saluons l'unique pouilleux sur Blackberry


Faudrait faire un site juste pour lui et envoyer paître les possesseurs d'Android, juste pour rigoler. NB: non c'est pas moi le pouilleux, moi j'ai un android.

----------


## Ouhlala

yes, je suis le 100e a avoir voté android :D

----------


## Nielle

> Bizarre, j'aurais cru qu'il y aurait plus d'iPhone que ça


Les pro apple ne reste pas longtemps, ils se font tabasser au moindre post, seuls les irréductible biatch de Steve Jobs sont assez fort pour rester  ::ninja:: 

edit: Apple IOS

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Moi il ne fait que téléphone, pas de net rien.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi, ce que je sais, c'est que ça pue le mec jaloux...


Non c'est surtout toi qui l'a mauvaise.
   Enfin c'est pas grave hein, t'a le droit, y'en des millions comme toi qui ont des goûts de chiottes.

----------


## Next

Ya quant meme une nette amelioration entre l'ecran du 3G et le 4 et ca c'est deja pas mal.

---------- Post added at 21h18 ---------- Previous post was at 21h17 ----------




> Non c'est surtout toi qui l'a mauvaise.
>    Enfin c'est pas grave hein, t'a le droit, y'en des millions comme toi qui ont des goûts de chiottes.


Et si t'allais faire un tour dans une convention de végetariens, histoire qu'on respire un peu.  :tired:

----------


## Sheraf

revelation de ma vie.

Y a des gens qui regardent des films sur leur écran minable de téléphone, pas plus grand qu'une fenetre youtube, et qui parlent de qualité d'image.

----------


## Next

J'ai essayé une fois, c'est pas pire que les écrans sur les dossiers de sieges d'avions. Par contre ouais, faut avoir la retine solide pour pas saigner au bout d'une heure.

----------


## XWolverine

> T'es au courant que du 960*640 c'est du SD ? Que la source soit du HD ou un DVD rippé salement tu auras exactement la même image. Je sais même pas si tu verrais la différence depuis une cassette VHS .


 Ah, ah !
SD, HD, ça veut pas dire grand chose, hein.
La résolution de l'iphone 4, c'est 1,5 fois plus de pixels que le DVD (1,48 si tu veux être chiant). Retourne en 1024x768 sur ton PC, tu vois pas la différence, de toutes les façons   ::P: .
Pour la VHS, euh, comment dire ... disons que c'est analogique et qu'en équivalent numérique, c'est environ du 800x600 (625 lignes en PAL) mais en beaucoup plus moche.

Voilà, maintenant, dénigres si tu veux, mais un rip de BR sur l'écran de l'iphone 4, ben c'est super bien défini. Et oui, je vois la différence avec un rip de DVD. C'est con, hein ?




> revelation de ma vie.
> 
> Y a des gens qui regardent des films sur leur écran minable de  téléphone, pas plus grand qu'une fenetre youtube, et qui parlent de  qualité d'image.


Y'en a bien qui surfent dessus, faut être con, sur un écran minable  ::|: 
Putain, trop nul, y'a des gens qui passent des nuits à construire des monuments avec des blocs de pierre gros et moches, Minecraft, ça s'appelle. Et ces gens parlent de qualité du jeu vidéo.
Pour info, les films, c'est pour ma fille dans le TGV.
Et encore une fois, ben oui, la qualité d'affichage du bidule, ça joue méchamment.

Mais bon, tout ça n'a rien à voir avec l'OS, hein, alors laissez moi me torcher avec mon smartphone si je le trouve plus "essuyant" que la concurrence  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Et oui, je vois la différence avec un rip de DVD. C'est con, hein ?


Si on te faisait tester en aveugle, je suis vraiment pas sûr que tu fasses la différence ou tout du moins la bonne différence.

----------


## XWolverine

> Si on te faisait tester en aveugle, je suis vraiment pas sûr que tu fasses la différence ou tout du moins la bonne différence.


 Qui sait ?
Sur ma TV 720p, j'en voyais entre mon lecteur DVD branché en péritel vs branché en YUV.
Après, faut relativiser, hein, c'est super flagrant entre un DVD et un BR sur ma TV mais ma femme dit ne pas en voir, elle  ::sad:: , donc bon ... sur un écran aussi petit que l'iphone, c'est plus chaud, déjà et puis la qualité d'encodage des BR joue peut-être aussi (y'a pas que la définition). J'ai pas fait de test sur un même film depuis DVD et BR, non plus.

----------


## Nelfe

Je suis un vaillant utilisateur d'un Blackberry.

----------


## daemogia

> Ah, ah !
> 
> Et encore une fois, ben oui, la qualité d'affichage du bidule, ça joue méchamment.


Oyo messires. Je plussoie également sur la qualité d'affichage des smartphones.

Bête démonstration : surf & opérations diverses sur un iFoune 3GS, puis même opérations sur un HTC Desire ou iFoune 4, puis repassage sur iFoune 3GS. Ben le retour au 3GS pique grave les yeux. Y'a pas besoin de s'appeler Marc Prieur pour deviner une évidence.

Je retourne à mon BSD.

----------


## keulz

> Non c'est surtout toi qui l'a mauvaise.
>    Enfin c'est pas grave hein, t'a le droit, y'en des millions comme toi qui ont des goûts de chiottes.


T'es un troll toi ?

Et puis ce n'est pas parce qu'on a un iphone qu'on est pro iOS ou quoi que ce soit. Pis d'abord, quand j'ai acheté mon 3G, il n'y avait pas vraiment de concurrence...

----------


## Next

> T'es un troll toi ?
> 
> Et puis ce n'est pas parce qu'on a un iphone qu'on est pro iOS ou quoi que ce soit. Pis d'abord, quand j'ai acheté mon 3G, il n'y avait pas vraiment de concurrence...


C'est que maintenant que tu t'en rends compte? Dès qu'on parle d'Apple faut qu'il la ramene avec sa mauvaise foi et son trolling à 2 balles. C'était marrant au debut mais maintenant ca n'amuse plus que lui.

----------


## Furi0so

Android, évidemment !  :Cigare:

----------


## gregounech

Et bien CPC n'est vraiment pas représentatif de la population française.

EDIT : Et heureusement  :Cigare:

----------


## keulz

> Et bien CPC n'est vraiment pas représentatif de la population française.
> 
> EDIT : Et heureusement


Chacun ses goûts. Si tu préfères que la gente féminine ne soit pas représentée, libre à toi, et je trouve même ça plutôt courageux de ta part de le proclamer haut et fort comme ça.





 ::mellow::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et si t'allais faire un tour dans une convention de végetariens, histoire qu'on respire un peu.


C'est vachement moins drôle, ils sont pas aussi susceptibles.

---------- Post added at 12h52 ---------- Previous post was at 12h50 ----------




> C'est que maintenant que tu t'en rends compte? Dès qu'on parle d'Apple faut qu'il la ramene avec sa mauvaise foi et son trolling à 2 balles. C'était marrant au debut mais maintenant ca n'amuse plus que lui.


La preuve par l'exemple...

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

On a autant le droit d'être pro-apple qu'anti, on a le droit de s'en foutre aussi d'ailleurs. Mais bon même des bobos commencent à acheter Android, preuve qu'Android vaincra !

----------


## keulz

> On a autant le droit d'être pro-apple qu'anti, on a le droit de s'en foutre aussi d'ailleurs. Mais bon même des bobos commencent à acheter Android, preuve qu'Android vaincra !


Moi je suis pour qu'il n'y a pas de vainqueur, pour qu'il y ait de la concurrence.

:suisse:

----------


## daemogia

> On a autant le droit d'être pro-apple qu'anti, on a le droit de s'en foutre aussi d'ailleurs. Mais bon même des bobos commencent à acheter Android, preuve qu'Android vaincra !


Ouais ouais, tu sais je suis pro Linux & Opensource en général. Mais je suis aussi pro 'meilleure technologie du moment', et pour l'instant désolé mais Androïd doit encore combler ses lacunes côté IHM. On a pas encore l'ergonomie et la facilité d'utilisation d'un iPhone, limite j'ai l'impression de tomber sur un Windows Phone en moins pire, et là la comparaison n'est pas vraiment flatteuse. Attention je crache pas sur Androïd (cf première phrase) mais je le trouve trop touffu, l'interface encore trop compliquée, les enchainements pour accéder aux fonctionnalités encore trop longs. Quant au multimédia, j'attends avec impatience la solution de Google concernant tout ce qui touche au multimédia, histoire d'avoir du tout intégré à la sauce iTunes (et ouais la plupart des utilisateurs veulent 3 clics, une synchro, et roule ma poule).

Voilou, ce sont mes impressions j'ai les deux terminaux 3GS & HTC Desire donc je parle en tant qu'utilisateur régulier et précision, j'ai eu les 3 premières générations d'iPhone, et pour l'instant, pour faire le parallèle avec la réflexion de *keulz* je pense pour ma part qu'il n'y a toujours pas d'équivalent en terme d'intégration multimédia (rips audio, podcasts etc.) et d'ergonomie, bref de terminal complet sur tous les plans. Je précise aussi que je ne suis pas un putain de fanboy et que je prends souvent la meilleure technologie du moment, en essayant de ne pas me jeter sur les premières releases et en passant toujours par une phase de comparaison & d'étude de mon futur précieux.  :;):

----------


## Dekans

C'est un sondage ici, pas un débat.
La question est "Quel OS ?" et pas "pourquoi ?"

Il y a un topic exprès pour troller là dessus  ::):

----------


## Clad

Vote 'autre', N900, donc Maemo (une sorte de Debian made in Nokia dont le navigateur par defaut est firefox 3, le terminal a une resolution de 800 par 480)

C'est un firefox tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard, avec du flash. Rien de vraiment different a prendre en compte a part la resolution un peu limite.

Le prochain firmware incluera firefox 4.

----------


## Jolaventur

Il y a donc officiellement 2 utilisateurs de Maemo.
Clad et Prince.

----------


## Ellierys

Bada  ::sad::

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Windows 6.5 pour moi

----------


## Jolaventur

> Windows 6.5 pour moi


rétrograde!

----------


## Nightwrath

Android 2.1.

----------


## Jolaventur

AHAHAH Nelfe, on l'entends pas mais il a un BB.
 :haha:

----------


## Nightwrath

:haha:

----------


## Akajouman

BlackBerry, c'est très bien conçu pour ceux qui en ont l'utilité.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> BlackBerry, c'est très bien conçu pour ceux qui n'en ont rien à faire de leurs données privées.


Fixed

----------


## keulz

> BlackBerry, c'est très bien conçu pour ceux qui n'en ont rien à faire de leurs données privées. Comme l'iphone d'ailleurs.


Double-fixed.

-- 
iPhone user  ::|:

----------


## MrBeaner

Android  :Cigare: 

Sinon, c'est mon mobile, le site ou une maintenance de la skin mobile qui fait que ça bug à chaque chargement de page sur mobile?

*EDIT:* Tiens, pourquoi Android dans le sondage est-il le seul à être en biais? C'est parce que c'est le premier ou bien c'est un message de la part de Docteur Folamour?

----------


## Skiant

> Android 
> 
> Sinon, c'est mon mobile, le site ou une maintenance de la skin mobile qui fait que ça bug à chaque chargement de page sur mobile?
> 
> *EDIT:* Tiens, pourquoi Android dans le sondage est-il le seul à être en biais? C'est parce que c'est le premier ou bien c'est un message de la part de Docteur Folamour?


Italique = ton vote.

----------


## Ketham

Vous êtes jaloux ?

----------


## Say hello

Un dérivé de symbian donc.

----------


## johnclaude

Je suis surpris par la majorité d'android.

----------


## Guest14712

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, il me semble qu'au niveau mondial Android est récemment passé devant l'iPhone en nombre d'utilisateurs.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je suis surpris par la majorité d'android.


C'est si étonant que ça pour un forum de geek?
Non parce que n'en déplaise aux journaleux de tout poil, Apple c'est pas geek c'est kéké.

----------


## MrBeaner

Aussi l'effet de synergie par lequel, si on demande ici conseil, on aura tendance à nous orienter vers l'OS Google. Et puis, si on trifouille un peu, on peut découvrir quelques débats qui éclaircissent l'affaire les différents OS, notamment Android et iOS, pas si fanboys et dénué d'argumentaire que ça. Au grand dam de la Pomme souvent.

Enfin, c'est l'impression que j'avais eu en cherchant mon premier smartphone ici-même.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Moi je suis sous Windows Mobile 6.5
Et ceci est un choix fais pour une unique application : My mobiler
Je n'ai pas trouvé m’équivalant pour pouvoir contrôler mon téléphone depuis mon PC.
Je charge par USB mon téléphone, et mon PC m'affiche alors directement l'écran de mon téléphone, ainsi sans le toucher je peu envoyer des SMS, appeller et faire des copié collé de texte rédigés sur PC.
Par Wifi ca marche aussi, s'il est actif (Mais bonjour la batterie du tel) je contrôle alors the portable qui est dans ma poche.

Je cherche pour l’équivalent android, on m'a parlé d'ultra VNC et d'autres qui reproduisent +/- ces fonctions, mais moi je garderais éternellement en mémoire la petite bulle d'info au dessus de la barre des tache du Pc avec le SMS que je viens de recevoir, me maintenant sous WM6.5, avec le couteau de cette appli sous la gorge


Voila, WM méritais un peu de propagande, c'est chose faite.

Mais il est vrais que j'admire l'esprit ouvert que développe l'Ios, et plus sainement android. Promis, donner moi une appli de contrôle a distance bien faite et je passe a android (Mon HTC P3600 a des airs de paquebot parfois...)

----------


## Dekans

> C'est si étonant que ça pour un forum de geek?
> Non parce que n'en déplaise aux journaleux de tout poil, Apple c'est pas geek c'est kéké.


Il y a de ça je pense.
Les canards sont plus technophiles que kékés. Et surtout prets à se renseigner sur leur came de geek.

----------


## Wobak

> Moi je suis sous Windows Mobile 6.5
> Et ceci est un choix fais pour une unique application : My mobiler
> Je n'ai pas trouvé m’équivalant pour pouvoir contrôler mon téléphone depuis mon PC.
> Je charge par USB mon téléphone, et mon PC m'affiche alors directement l'écran de mon téléphone, ainsi sans le toucher je peu envoyer des SMS, appeller et faire des copié collé de texte rédigés sur PC.
> Par Wifi ca marche aussi, s'il est actif (Mais bonjour la batterie du tel) je contrôle alors the portable qui est dans ma poche.
> 
> Je cherche pour l’équivalent android, on m'a parlé d'ultra VNC et d'autres qui reproduisent +/- ces fonctions, mais moi je garderais éternellement en mémoire la petite bulle d'info au dessus de la barre des tache du Pc avec le SMS que je viens de recevoir, me maintenant sous WM6.5, avec le couteau de cette appli sous la gorge
> 
> 
> ...


Pushcontacts te permet d'envoyer / recevoir des SMS depuis ton PC.

----------


## Vedder

Nokia 3510i avec l'application matraque incorporée d'usine.  :;):

----------


## MrBeaner

> Mais il est vrais que j'admire l'esprit ouvert que développe l'Ios


Ça c'est une phrase à mettre en signature!  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## keulz

> C'est si étonant que ça pour un forum de geek?


Je pense oui. Tout comme il y aura une proportion beaucoup plus importante de linux users ici qu'ailleurs.

----------


## moutaine

Windows Mobile 6.5 mais je vais peut-être me débrouiller pour migrer vers Windows phone 7

Je suis fier d'avoir un HTC HD2. :B):

----------


## Setzer

IOS avec ce magnifique bug sous 3gs qui fait que si on téléphone en n'ayant pas une réception suffisante pour être en 3g, le tel reboot sauvagement au bout de quelques minutes de communication.

Sympa pour les appels pro.

----------


## Highlander

> Nokia 3510i avec l'application matraque incorporée d'usine.


Copain de téléphone !  ::lol::

----------


## Gobbopathe

Blackberry Curve du boulot pour ma part

----------


## Mirlipi

Bada OS (Samsung Wave)

----------


## Cultiste

> IOS avec ce magnifique bug sous 3gs qui fait que si on téléphone en n'ayant pas une réception suffisante pour être en 3g, le tel reboot sauvagement au bout de quelques minutes de communication.
> 
> Sympa pour les appels pro.


Il y a aussi un bug géniale sur le 3GS qui permet de reconnaitre les adeptes d'Android....

----------


## XWolverine

Ah, ah !
Mon plan machiavélique de conquête du monde se déroule comme prévu. Ma femme voulait changer de téléphone et a commit l'erreur de me demander mon avis.
Hop, elle est sous Android, maintenant.
Je vais pouvoir comparer avec iOS (bon, ça a l'air plus ouvert, mais ça a l'air d'être un beau bordel, un peu à la nunux  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## MrBeaner

> bon, ça a l'air plus ouvert, mais ça a l'air d'être un beau bordel, un peu à la nunux .


Ça dépend quelle surcouche tu as. Sense? Motoblur? Orange? SFR? En fait, je vois pas tant la différence en ergonomie avec iOS mise à part les nouvelles possibilités à intégrer dans son utilisation (j'ai eu de la chance, j'ai pas trop été traumatisé par mon iPod Touch!  ::P:  ). Les boutons quoi! Et les widgets. Et aussi la possibilité d'avoir des carrés sur fond noir pour les irréductibles  :Gerbe:   ::ninja::  .

----------


## XWolverine

Tapoté vite fait sur un Defy (donc motoblur) et un Galaxy S. C'est très similaire, hein.
Non, ça a l'air sympa, juste qu'il faut s'habituer sur où est quoi.
Par contre, ce matin, système bloqué, icone /!\ avec le petit robot, bouton on/off inactif  ::O:  Obligé de débrancher la batterie  ::o: 
Comme les 2 sont à des filles pas geek pour 2 ronds, je vais être amené à jouer avec, je pense  :;):

----------


## kikoro

> Tapoté vite fait sur un Defy (donc motoblur) et un Galaxy S. C'est très similaire, hein.
> Non, ça a l'air sympa, juste qu'il faut s'habituer sur où est quoi.
> Par contre, ce matin, système bloqué, icone /!\ avec le petit robot, bouton on/off inactif  *Obligé de débrancher la batterie* 
> Comme les 2 sont à des filles pas geek pour 2 ronds, je vais être amené à jouer avec, je pense


Tu fessais comment si c'était un ipwet?  ::ninja::

----------


## Agent Benito

Sous Android ici !

----------


## jujupatate

iOS pour moi.

----------


## Doric

Apple iOS pour moi aussi!

----------


## keulz

> Tu fessais un ipwet?


 ::mellow::

----------


## kikoro

Le "ferrais" sait transformer en fessait :tired:  ::sad:: .

----------


## Frypolar

> Le "ferrais" sait transformer en fessait.


Pourquoi ce retour en arrière ? C'était pas mal pendant un temps  :Emo: . "Ferrais" c'est le verbe ferrer, tu as un r de trop. Et on écrit "s'est" et non "sait".

----------


## jakbonhom

Et la réponse est: Android. Sinon avant j'étais sous Symbian. Bah ça change.

----------


## LeBabouin

J'ai un iPhone mais je ne supporte pas les versions mobile des sites.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Autre : Maemo 5 puis sûrement MeeGo quand il sera dispo officiellement pour N900. :nerd:
> 
> A noter que pour surfer, j'utilise principalement MicroB (basé sur le moteur Gecko de Mozilla). Mais je passerais à Firefox Mobile (= la version 4 des desktops adaptée aux appareils mobiles) dès qu'elle sera plus véloce.


Petit changement car Firefox 5 mobile est sorti. Et il est plus rapide que le 4. Donc c'est ce que j'utilise maintenant.
Il doit d'ailleurs aussi être dispo pour Android.

----------


## Silver

Je viens m'ajouter à la longue liste des Androids, je m'attendais aussi à voir plus d'iOS, bizarre.

----------


## PrinceGITS

iOS est devenu l'OS du peuple avec la pléthore d'iPhone 3 et 3GS sur le marché de l’occasion.
Android est un OS de geek/nerd/technophile. Et je pense qu'il y en a un paquet sur le forum de CPC.  :;):

----------


## Herr Z

Tout est dit.

Android chez oim aussi.

----------


## E MEN KEV

J'ai voté autre. J'utilise le web os de chez Palm(après avoir longtemps cracher dessus d'ailleurs) et je continuerais de l'utiliser encore un bon moment je pense.
 (Je vous conseil fortement de tester d'ailleurs, maintenant que les pixi plus permettes  de s'offrire un Palm sans revendre un rein )

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Android est un OS de geek/nerd/technophile. Et je pense qu'il y en a un paquet sur le forum de CPC.


N'oublie pas les possesseurs d'iPhone honteux qui ont coché Android pour faire genre.

----------


## gregounech

> N'oublie pas les possesseurs d'iPhone honteux qui ont coché Android pour faire genre.


HAHA.

Je suis sur qu'il y en a qu'ils l'ont vraiment fait  :tired: .

----------


## Mark Havel

Je ne sais pas si ça déjà été dit, mais Windows Mobile et Windows Phone sont tellement différents que je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi ils sont dans la même catégorie.

----------


## Frypolar

Pour ne pas les laisser sur le carreaux mais il était sûr de voir Android ou iOS dominer alors que les deux Windows soit séparés ou non ne changent rien. Enfin je le vois comme ça.

----------


## Mark Havel

Si c'est pour faire des applications, ça a son importance, en attendant que HTML 5 domine le monde.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Passage sur Android! Au revoir le vieux portable pourri

----------


## Dekans

> Si c'est pour faire des applications, ça a son importance, en attendant que HTML 5 domine le monde.


Nope, pas d'appli cpc...

----------


## Dekans

> Si c'est pour faire des applications, ça a son importance, en attendant que HTML 5 domine le monde.


Nope, pas d'appli cpc...

----------


## alegria unknown

Symbian.  :Cigare:

----------


## Clad

> Petit changement car Firefox 5 mobile est sorti. Et il est plus rapide que le 4. Donc c'est ce que j'utilise maintenant.
> Il doit d'ailleurs aussi être dispo pour Android.


J'ai aussi un n900 et je suis passe a Opera. Beaucoup plus rapide, et pas de fuites memoires qui t'obligent a rebooter ton telephone toutes les semaines si tu surfs beaucoup. Il est pas dispo sur le repo, il faut passer par l'ovi store (mais c'est gratuit).

Par contre j'ai pas le flash avec... C'est pas tres grave, dans le repos officiel nokia il y a une appli qui s'appelle "cutetube", une appli "en dur" pour consulter youtube qui est bien plus agreable d'utilisation que le site web et te bouffe pas tout ton processeur.

----------


## M0zArT

Sous le manteau.

Pardon.

Nokia N8 sous Symbian donc  :Emo:

----------

